# HP Pavilion dv6000 (dv6110br)

## flaviomoura

Hi, 

I bought an HP Pavilion dv6110br but I didn't manage to get the wireless working... The iwconfig output is:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

The lspci output is:

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

My .config is http://www.cic.unb.br/~flavio/config-2.6.19

Any help is very welcome!

Cheers.

----------

## unl0cker

Fala Brazuca...  :Wink: 

You may try 

Device Drivers --->

 Networking Device Support --->

   Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

     <M>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

      [*]    Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver

      [*]    Support for non-volatile firmware download

     <M>   Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors

     <M>   Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors

     <M>   Broadcom BCM43xx wireless support

      [*]    Broadcom BCM43xx debugging (RECOMMENDED)

              BCM43xx data transfer mode (DMA + PIO)  --->

and rebuild your kernel

------------ERRRR--EDIT---

My bad, you already have that! did you modprobed the module?

Also check http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Wireless for more reference.

Cheers,

Unl0cker

----------

## flaviomoura

It didn't work... iwconfig's output:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

I loaded both ndiswrapper and bcm43xx but nothing... The lsmod output is

Module                  Size  Used by

bcm43xx               427232  0 

ieee80211softmac       30592  1 bcm43xx

ndiswrapper           210468  0 

snd_seq                51104  0 

snd_seq_device          6864  0 

snd_pcm_oss            43232  0 

snd_pcm                77772  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              20104  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8592  1 snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          16256  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    54696  6 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

visor                  20172  0

I believe that it is some kernel option that is missing...but I can't realise which one...

Thanks for the tip brazuca!

I need more help, please!

Cheers.

----------

## DaggyStyle

what is the output of:

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

?

this chip wont work with the kernel drivers. it isnt supported yet (afaik).

do you run amd64 version?

did you used the drivers that came with the computer?

----------

## magemaster

Hello, another brazuca here!

Download the wireless driver For XP on the HP site

Extract them

emerge ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

modprobe ndiswrapper.

----------

## unl0cker

First of all, you must realize that you card is unstable while using the kernel build-in driver:

"4311  	PCI-E  	Unstable" 

Now that you know is unstable, you will need the driver module (well you have that already) and the firmware file for the card  to be loaded at boottime in order to use the build-in driver!!

Use bcm43xx-fwcutter to rip that firmware out of the driver! bcm43xx-fwcutter is masked, so you need to add to package.keywords first, and then emerge it:

```
echo net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge bcm43xx-fwcutter 

```

You'll also need a driver, so you can cut the firmware out of it.  It doesn't matter what driver you use, as long is a driver for your card (of course). They are all have the exactly same firmware code.

You can find a full list of of available firmware files and links to download them by issuing the following command: 

 *Quote:*   

> bzless /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/README.bz2

 

Now that you have bcm43xx-fwcutter installed and the driver, cut that firmware out by doing this: 

 *Quote:*   

> bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /path/to/firmware/file

 

reboot...

 *Quote:*   

> shutdown -r now

 

You're back now.. so,  just in case:

 *Quote:*   

> rmmod bcm43xx

 

Create the simlink for your wifi interface in /etc/init.d and reload the module

 *Quote:*   

> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ln -s net.lo net.eth1
> 
> modprobe bcm43xx
> ...

 

Cross your fingers and try   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig

 

Is it there? You need to configure your card now..

After configuring it, you may want to auto everything:

 *Quote:*   

> echo bcm43xx >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> rc-update add net.eth1 default

 

99% of all this was extracted from http://www.gentoo-wiki.com

Hope that helps.

UnL0CkER

----------

## flaviomoura

Hi magemaster, 

I downloaded the file sp34510.exe that was available for my dv6110br at HP website. It is supposed to be "HP Wireless Assistant". But since it is an .exe file, how can I extract it?

I followed the suggestions using fwcutter but I didn't succeed...

I also tried to download directly the files bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys but the output of iwconfig is always "no wireless extensions" for lo, eth0 and sit0...

Any help?!

Cheers,

----------

## flaviomoura

I just realised that I don't have linux-wlan-ng installed. Does it help?!

I will try...

Cheers.

----------

## DaggyStyle

use ndiswrapper, the kernel one isnt working for this model.

try opening it with winzip or something...

----------

## AlReece45

Winzip? cabextract should work fine. Otherwise if you're opening it in Windows, I believe the HP setup creates a folder like C:\SWSetup and extracts it's stuff into there.

----------

